# More projects!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday, the two BOM's I'm working on arrived in the mail.. perfect timing because the christmas quilt is on the quilt frame waiting for the backing fabric to arrive.... only shortly after the UPS guy showed up with my 2 new lengths of linen fabric so I could make more pants...

No problem, I'll serge up the edges and wash and dry them and shrink them up good... BOM's should be done and I can start on those...

And then hubby walks into my sewing room and announces he'd really like me to make his mom another quilt for Christmas. SO! I whipped up a design in EQ last night. I have 3 packs of charm squares, one in flowers by Moda Faded Memories, and 2 in plaids by Moda's Old Fashioned Charm. 

I went through, picked out all the pinks, greens and yellows, and I happened to have enough matching pink floral yardage for a border, a rose tone on tone for sashing stones, and an ivory for the sashing strips.

A pastel quilt! How fun! Now I can't wait to get started!

But first, I have to clean house. Bleh!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I love that pulling out the charms and fabrics for the new quilt for DH's mom. 

And good on the fabric for your pants. I may be ordering that pattern and making some of them - I do have to go look at that whole pattern site.

But I've got a few projects happening also, and more I WANT to do.
(and family in town until the 20th that is taking most of my 'free' time, but I love having them here while I can. Mom and Dad from TX).

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

CJ...you make me tired. I worked 2 hours on ONE block for the quilt swap block from CT....it turned out too small!!!! so I worked another hour on a second block.....I went to bed at 2 am. 

Can't wait to see your pictures though!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, most everything I've made for Christmas has come out of my stash, which is great!

This quilt for Jim's mom is based off one I saw online, and would like to make for myself out of my remaining stash of Moda Chocolat charm squares.

I was saving the pastel charms for a baby quilt in case I needed to make one in a hurry at some point, but my MIL likes pastels so...

I'll post some pictures later of the fabrics. I have GOT to clean first!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ~Are you cleaning?? Go, shooo, outta that sewing room! 'Cleaning' the sewing room will have to be later! lol

Sounds like you have a good plan. Fun when you can pull from what you've got! and get that part going!

I have been trying to put some block exchange blocks together. I have santas, stars, pp pieced church, and snowflakes. Just can't seem to do something with most of them. But I was able to 'create' a wall hanging with 2 santas the other night, and in minimal time. It's laid out on the table and just waiting for me to measure, cut & sew now.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well... I made the mistake of cleaning my sewing room first.  Then since it was all nice and clean... and there was a yard of leftover fabric from those linen pants (I'd ordered 3 yards to make different pants) I decided to make a matching tank top! Almost done... 


Post your blocks BusyBees2!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ, you make me laugh! How'd I know you'd clean your sewing room first!!

I'll take pictures of those blocks today and try to post them. I did get that one wall hanging done last night. I'll post that too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep - we want to see the BB2 blocks, and CJ - hows the new pants coming?

I need to see about cleaning up the sewing area and fabric room, but first need to see about getting a self storage area (they built one on the property next door) to put things in so I can get to what to clean up.

I love seeing and reading about your projects.

CJ - what top pattern did you use? 

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I haven't started the pants yet, but I did finish the top! I won't bore you with the details (another learning experience) but if you're interested, the full blog post is here.

Anyway, here's the top!









BusyBees2, looking forward to seeing the blocks and wallhanging!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice. I see the embroidery machine got a work out to match the stitching on the pants pockets


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

well they don't match, but that's okay. I'm going to make a matching set with this fabric again. I'd actually prefer the longer version of this top, but didn't have enough material. Oh it's Kwik Sew 1984.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like the Kwik Sew patterns cause you can keep a pattern you like and change the size where/when necessary.

I'll have to go pattern looking a bit later.

I just really need a month in my sewing room without that pesky having to go to work or be a family member.... both take time (but I'll keep the family member bit).

Thanks for the Info CJ.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Here's the Charm Square quilt started. I was planning on doing it on point, but then I realized I would need larger pieces of fabrics for the half triangles along the edges, so I nixed that idea.

I should be able to knock this out in a day or two, and get back to my pants! Or more likely, the backing fabric will be here for the kids quilt and I'll be working on it again.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, that's going to be lovely!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

CJ that is beautiful! I love the one your making for the newlyweds also.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

CJ are you by any chance a professional? Seamstress/quilter?


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ~Love the softness created in that charm quilt! That will be great!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I absolutely love the fabrics you've chosen. You have one lucky m-i-l!!

I see you have carpet in your sewing room. How do you like that? I hated pins/needles getting dropped and then hard to find and the vacuum would miss them. Always had to wear shoes which I hate! So I ripped out the carpet and put down vinyl tiles which I love. Easy to sweep to find anything dropped. I even like the feel of the vinyl on bare feet.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Professional? Moi? Are you kidding? I'm still a newbie! But wow thanks, I'll take that as a compliment!

Anne, I'm the oddball out I guess, I know most sewers hate carpet in their sewing room, and I've given this a lot of thought in case I ever build a studio. I only use flower head pins, so they're easy to find if I drop them, but I spend a WHOLE lot of time on my knees on the floor in my sewing room, there's absolutely no way I could do that without carpet.

Thanks for all the comments! I'll have the center of the quilt done today, then I just have to decide for sure on the border fabrics.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

CJ, didn't realize that you were the wandering quilter! Wondered what happen to you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We stopped wandering! :bouncy:



Countrystyle said:


> CJ, didn't realize that you were the wandering quilter! Wondered what happen to you.


----------

